

Ask HN: Do you have a CD PhD and use Dr. as opposed to Mr./Ms./Mrs.? - mrdrozdov

It&#x27;s a random question, but I&#x27;ve never met anyone who does, so I&#x27;m curious.
======
bootload
CD PhD?

